# Rome 390s



## DrGreeNThumB420

do a search on the forum for reviews cause they should have a couple topics about 390s......


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Punch your friend in the face and tell him I said he's wrong.


----------



## nzboardlife

BurtonAvenger said:


> Punch your friend in the face and tell him I said he's wrong.


post photos :thumbsup::laugh:


I have 390's, love em, had a lil tech issue at one point but that was the chairlifts fault and not the binding.


----------



## Guest

I'm looking to upgrade to either the 2009 Rome 390's or Ride SPI's... The SPI's are £20 cheaper, but that's nopt a massive difference.... The SPI's offer all mountain and Park life!!! Where as the 390's seem to be more Prak, but are still a good all mountain.... It's a tough one, and I still haven't decided....


----------



## Guest

union force bindings, so legit. lifetime warranty. good flex, cushy landings.


----------



## alaric

BurtonAvenger said:


> Punch your friend in the face and tell him I said he's wrong.





nzboardlife said:


> post photos :thumbsup::laugh:
> 
> 
> I have 390's, love em, had a lil tech issue at one point but that was the chairlifts fault and not the binding.


Fuck pics, I want the video.

390's are a great binding. Buy them


----------



## Guest

kylebaz said:


> union force bindings, so legit. lifetime warranty. good flex, cushy landings.


.

Mine just came in , can't wait til winter when i can use them.  They seem great from my first impression.


----------



## friends

i got the 09 390s this year. its almost october. man im so excited. ahhhh


----------



## Guest

man, winter season doesn't start here until December....*sighs* soooo faaaaaar awaaaaaaay


----------



## Rice

Any diff in the 08 and 09 besides the color and price?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ New heel strap and reduced the weight by milling the heel cup out more.


----------

